# Samba PDC Anmeldungsprobleme



## snoophallo (17. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich hab einen Samba PDC aufgesetzt, konnt meine WIndows XP Pro Rechner auch mittels dem admin account in die Domäne einbinden.
Nach einen Neustart allerdings wollte ich mich mit einem normalen user account an der domäne anmelden und servergespeicherte Profile erzielen. #
Allerdings kommt immer die Meldung, dass keine Verbindung mit der Domäne hergestellt werden konnte.
Die einzigste negative Meldung darauf in den log-Dateien ist folgende:

```
unix user nobody, vuid 100) not permitted access to share IPC$.
```

Allerdings hab ich mich mit dem benutzer patrick angemeldet.
Kann mir jemdan weiterhelfen?

Hier noch meine smb.conf

```
[global]

        workgroup = company
        netbios name = server
        server string = Server

        security = user

        null passwords = No
        passdb backend = tdbsam:/var/lib/samba/passdb.tdb guest
        obey pam restrictions = yes
        encrypt passwords = yes
        update encrypted = yes

        add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null -g s-computers %u


        hide dot files = Yes
        invalid users = root,nobody
        guest ok = no
        map to guest = Bad User
        enable privileges = Yes
        load printers = No

        admin users = admin

        debug level = 2
        max log size = 5000
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

       #logon script = logon.bat
        logon drive = N:
        logon path =\\server\profiles\%u
        logon home =\\server\%u

        domain logons = Yes
        os level = 65
        hosts allow = 194.128.13.
        interfaces = eth0
        bind interfaces only = yes
        preferred master = Yes
        domain master = Yes
        local master = Yes
        wins support = Yes

 [netlogon]
    comment = Network Logon Service
    path = /var/datenaustausch/netlogon
    writeable = no
    guest ok = yes
    share modes = no

    [profiles]
    path = /var/datenaustausch/profiles
    read only = no
    create mask = 0600
    directory mask = 0700

[Patrick]
path = /var/datenaustausch/patrick
comment = Patrick Datenaustausch
writeable = yes
valid users = patrick
browsable = no
```


----------

